# My SRTH vs 3"TH Beamshots @190Meters (feat. N62,HO-M6R,HO-M3T,LF D36(R2)MF)



## cenz (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi All,

It is my little planning for these Beamshots, I would like to show you about the 3"Turbohead vs SRTH.
Unfortunately, I haven't KT1,2 and KT4 yet... 

------------------------
Canon A620
HongKong 10:30PM

ISO Setting: 50
Lens Aperture: F2.8
Exposure: 5.0 Seconds
White Balance: Tungsten
Distance: 190 Meters
------------------------

Daylight 1:00PM (just for reference, 1/1000 F2.8 WB:Auto ISO100)






SRTH N62 2xAW18650P





3"TH N62 2xAW18650P





SRTH HO-M6R 3xAW18650P





3"TH HO-M6R 3xAW18650P





SRTH HO-M3T 2xAW18650P





3"TH HO-M3T 2xAW18650P





SRTH N62 2xAW-IMR18650





SRTH N62 4xSF123A





3"TH N62 2xAW-IMR18650





3"TH N62 4xSF123A





SRTH HO-M6R 3xAW-IMR18650





3"TH HO-M6R 3xAW-IMR18650





LF D36(R2) MF Throwmaster 2xSF123A





*** Sorry that I have no any detail description and conclution for that, just a casual sharing^^***

About N62 test
After I tried to enhance the exposure from DC, N62 feat.2x18650P/IMR vs 4xSF123A seems get some differentiation between them, If 4xSF123As, full brightness runtime just about 5~10 mins, then decrease... If 2x18650P/IMR, full brightness runtime about ~12-16 mins, I think no any regular effect.

Thanks


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: My SRTH, 3"TH Beamshot (Feat. N62,HO-M6R)*

What is SRTH?


----------



## Justin Case (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: My SRTH, 3"TH Beamshot (Feat. N62,HO-M6R)*

Short Rim TurboHead.


----------



## Justin Case (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: My SRTH, 3"TH Beamshot (Feat. N62,HO-M6R)*

How is running the N62 on two 18650 Li-ions? Do you notice any difference vs running with the standard 4x123A Li primaries in terms of output, bulb life, battery heatup, etc?


----------



## cenz (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: My SRTH, 3"TH Beamshot (Feat. N62,HO-M6R)*



Justin Case said:


> How is running the N62 on two 18650 Li-ions? Do you notice any difference vs running with the standard 4x123A Li primaries in terms of output, bulb life, battery heatup, etc?



I have bought 4xSF123A for N62 brightness test, the difference is similar to 2xAW18650/IMR18650. For Battery heatup, I think 18650 (AW, Panasonic2350mah)is more stable(very quite heat) than SF123A.However, the bulb is quite heat if using primary or 18650 after 7~10 mins..


----------



## cenz (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: My SRTH, 3"TH Beamshot (Feat. N62,HO-M6R)*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> What is SRTH?



Hi Outdoors Fanatic,

SRTH is a amazing and old turbohead model from SF, it perform a tight hotspot, light weight features.

you can see the detail about most of type SF Turbohead information:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1511139


----------



## maxspeeds (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: My SRTH, 3"TH Beamshot (Feat. N62,HO-M6R)*

Thanks for the awesome beamshots! I've searched for a long time trying to find a comparison between the 2.5" and 3". You have answered all my questions. :thumbsup:


----------



## cenz (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: My SRTH, 3"TH Beamshot (Feat. N62,HO-M6R)*



maxspeeds said:


> Thanks for the awesome beamshots! I've searched for a long time trying to find a comparison between the 2.5" and 3". You have answered all my questions. :thumbsup:



yes~ I have the same feeling of you, SRTH is famous, but hard to find any comparison with 
another old turbohead. ... I also think SRTH provides beautiful and tight beam, but 3"TH is a most throw stuff.

Maybe I wonder to buy 2rd hand KT1/2 TH for further funny of bi-pin bulb ^^

So happy these beamshots that could help you!

Thanks


----------



## Justin Case (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: My SRTH, 3"TH Beamshot (Feat. N62,HO-M6R)*



cenz said:


> I have bought 4xSF123A for N62 brightness test, the difference is similar to 2xAW18650/IMR18650. For Battery heatup, I think 18650 (AW, Panasonic2350mah)is more stable(very quite heat) than SF123A.However, the bulb is quite heat if using primary or 18650 after 7~10 mins..



So no difference in N62 lamp life for 4x123A vs 2x18650 Li-ion?

Similar run time before either the batteries run down or things get too hot?

Any difference between the AW18650 cells (I assume the protected, black label version) and the orange IMR18650 cells in terms of light output, battery heating, etc?


----------



## cenz (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: My SRTH, 3"TH Beamshot (Feat. N62,HO-M6R)*



Justin Case said:


> So no difference in N62 lamp life for 4x123A vs 2x18650 Li-ion?
> 
> Similar run time before either the batteries run down or things get too hot?
> 
> Any difference between the AW18650 cells (I assume the protected, black label version) and the orange IMR18650 cells in terms of light output, battery heating, etc?



oh.. I have a mistake, edited below:

In my experience, 4xSF123A and 2x18650 are the same from naked eyes.

AW18650P and IMR18650 are provide the same brightness from N62, but AW18650P is rated 4.15~4.17V when cut-off by Pila usually, IMR rated 4.18~4.19V. As far as I know, using 2xpanasonic18650 unpro.(2350mah) to run N62 that the batteries are stable (no any heatup during a ~12 mins), I guess AW18650P is the same (I have never tried a long time yet). IMR is different chemistry, I don't know yet.

For the bulb life of N62, I'm not sure the different yet, Brock's website mentioned it rated 7.65V from 4xCR123As, so I guess 2x 3.7 lion cells are slightly underload the bulb (7.4V) and technically the bulb has the same bulb life or slightly more.


Thanks


----------



## roadie (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: My SRTH, 3"TH Beamshot (Feat. N62,HO-M6R)*

are my eyes ... 

i am sorry, cant seem to see a difference between the night pics.

tried on 2 different computers.

hmmmm :whoopin:


----------



## cenz (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: My SRTH, 3"TH Beamshot (Feat. N62,HO-M6R)*



roadie said:


> are my eyes ...
> 
> i am sorry, cant seem to see a difference between the night pics.
> 
> ...



Hi Roadie,

I tried to enhance the exposure then take again, also I added IMR18650, HO-M3T, and LF D36MF LED on it.

Thanks your comment!!


----------



## roadie (Dec 25, 2008)

wow ... i can 'see' now !!!!! 

thanks.

the 3" really make a difference ! :twothumbs

i wan one, where do i get one? :naughty::naughty:


----------



## cenz (Dec 25, 2008)

3" Turbohead seems not available a lloooonngggg time from SF... SRTH is a famous and amazing TH in CPF, but 3" Turbohead is not many comments and beamshots on it...

However, 3" TH is the most throw from SF.

here is the description from SF leaflet:







roadie said:


> wow ... i can 'see' now !!!!!
> 
> thanks.
> 
> ...


----------

